# I've been riding for just over a year with not a single lesson... well?



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

my horse and i have accomplished (in my mind) alot since june 08 considering how rocky it was at the star grrr haha.
Please be nice only constructive criticism as i havent had any riding lessons, through no fault of my own its just that we live atleast 40kms away from any decent trainers and we have no float. We have looked at getting a trainer out for lessons but theres no trainers that will come out without breaking the bank each lesson... eg $140 approx a lesson :shock:

p.s.. bubbles has brought out so much in me and turned me into who i am today. i dont take very well to people being downright mean as i have lived with that all my life and just sink into a great big massive hole, if it weren't for bubbles i probably wouldnt be typing this right now... yes it got that bad, bubbles is one of my best friends and although we have massive fights like in any friednship she is always there for me when i need it most. She is a 23yr old tb mare, who acts 4 at the most inconvienient of times at home but is a perfect angel anywhere else. my first ribbon on her was after only 6 months of riding and it was a 1st place.. thankyou bubbles.

here we go, starting from when i first got her to now.











then after those... the jumps got bigger...




these two pictures have nothing to do with me riding her but i love them.. especially the second one 

bubbles had been scratching laasanna's wither... yep laasanna is white/grey.


She's so affectionate. this picture just melts me because every time she knows i need it she puts her head down onto my shoulder and keeps it there. out of around 200 pictures of her and i this one is my downright favourite. because even though she can be a psycho little cow and attempts to throw everyone else off her back, at the end of the day she's still my 23yr old baby girl and i love her more than anything else in this world because of how much she has helped me through.
Even when she broke me, she helped me put myself back together again and i'll never forget that and hopefully we have many more years together because she has loads of life left in her

[sorry bout this being so long]


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like you have a great bond with you horse. From the jumping pictures all I would say is you need to bring your hands forward more into a 'crest release' to allow bubbles to stretch her neck over the fence without being pulled on in the mouth. Great job for no lessons!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I can see you are leaning to far forwards, you need to sit back a little bit (on your flatwork).


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

In some picture (on the flat) it looks to me that your lower leg is too far forward. Instead of balancing your wait down through your legs as sort of a centre point, you are bracing your self against the stirrup, locking your lower leg in place and sort of jamming your hips back. To compensate for this position and to balance yourself (so you don't feel really far back) you are leaning forward. 

Thats just what I sort of get from the flat picture, but there isn't much to go on. 

Your jumping isn't too bad but to me it seems your legs are a little too far back over the jump but only in one or two pics. Your weight also seems to be balanced over your knees instead of through your leg - thats a bit too hard to explain for me.

Also your hands seem to rest on the horses neck when you are jumping - remember to hold your hand for yourself, you shouldn't be leaning on your horses neck. I think you are leaning a little too low over the horses neck - people tend to do that as the jumps get higher but at that height you don't have to get that low. Focus on having a position over your jump that you maintain apart from the horse. 

Otherwise your riding is pretty good for no lessons and how long you have been riding.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

first off GREAT JOB!! while you may have a few minor flaws in your style (which i think time and more practice ) will fix I can see the great love you have for your bubbles and to me that trumps all. Also i must say that your lady is looking mighty good for her age. keep up the great progress and devotion that you have to your wonderful friend.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

in the three photos were im wearing black all over i was in alot of pain lol. because a few weeks before that bubbles threw me and broke my ribs.. i didnt know they were broken i was like "yep ya know a bit sore i'll be right" and carried on.. so i found it hard to ride like that, those pics are out of a video that my mum was taking and the whole way through it you could hear me swearing and moaning about the pain.. was pretty funny because when im in pain my language is absolutely terrible haha.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think you've made fantastic progress, and the bond you have with your horse is evident. 

I don't think you're extremely far forward at all in your flat work, but then, we only have the one 'now' flat pic to go off of. You should be a bit more foward in the canter to help maintain the horse's forward movement, and i don't think your position is extreme at all. 

Your position over the jumps is really nice as well, and the thing I would try to work on is the release; trying to do jumps (even small ones) with only your stirrups, no reins, or no stirrups, and no reins, can help you develop the feel Saskia is trying to convey. What you want is an independent seat; one in which you can balance without rein or stirrup, and still achieve proper position. Again, your position is not horrible, just needs a bit of refining; with continued work, you will look even better. Your horse looks like she's enjoying the job, and you are very attentive, and looking ahead to the next jump, which is often hard to achieve!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

i have done bareback and bridleless jumping on her... wither is painfull though >.< haha

would that help my postition? if so i think i will invest in a bareback pad haha her wither is the typical tb wither darn it


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you've done a great job with no lessons! 

pic 1 - your horse is bent to the right but your left leg is way to far forward. You need to put your outside leg behind your girth. 

pic 2 -same thing. your inside leg isn't even touching the horse and therefore dropping her right shoulder. Your using your inside rein incorrectly. Leg to hand! in this pic your all inside rein. Think about inside leg to out side rein. 

Pics 1-7 your stirrups are to long.

The last riding pic, are you about to jump or going around it? I like the nice line from your elbow to the bit but it your jumping your reins are a bit to long and low..if your doing flat work it looks like you could follow your horses motion better with your arms.. allowing her some room without throwing away your connection.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

HollyBubbles said:


> i have done bareback and bridleless jumping on her... wither is painfull though >.< haha
> 
> would that help my postition? if so i think i will invest in a bareback pad haha her wither is the typical tb wither darn it


It could; I actually have a better seat over all, bareback...go figure...Lol! 

It would certainly be worth a shot. I would start out smaller, and concentrate on your position.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> The last riding pic, are you about to jump or going around it?


we were going around it lol.


----------

